# Happy 9th birthday Vala



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Vala!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Vala! Vala you have a nice name.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

What a great looking dog!! Happy birthday!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday beautiful girl and many more!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy birthday!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks great at nine!!!! happy birthday pretty girl


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Vala! Enjoy your special day


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, my! #9? Time flies too fast in dog years. Happy Birthday to Vala!
Come on Lisa, she needs more than that one photo to celebrate her day!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was tired. LOL She got to do some bitework and had a piece of carrot cake too.  

Lorihd, she was only 6 in that photo. It was taken in 2010. She has a little more grey now, but nothing else much has change. LOL


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yeah!!! Lena gives her sister a big kiss for their birthday!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And big hugs back to Lena from "grandma".


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Vala... hope you enjoyed the day!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy be-lated Birthday Vala-Hope you enjoyed the carrot cake and bite work


----------

